# All metal 100 ton bathtub gon in 1.29



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

After a few months of drawing and discussions over a few beers with my production man I finally have a laser cut Alloy and stainless steel 1/29th bathtub gondola. 

Sure its heavy (mostly the USA intermodal trucks) but this baby wont degrade in UV. What you see here is a flat pack kit and is held togther by slots and screw fixings. I am happy to say that apart fom one minor error (see tape on top containment ring) it all went together as planned. 

I believe this to be the only bathtub model about in 1/29th. I get the minor amendments done to the drawing then hopefully I can get a nice rake together.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work Rod! 

Don't forget to paint one end of each gon a different color. 

That will give them that "Unit Train" look; like they will go through a rotary car dumper without uncoupling. 

Jim


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Jim, thats a lilttle way off, this is the very first test piece. All ally with a red panel one end and a few letters. No need to paint it either


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very cool. 
I'd like to see it in pieces.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You going into business with these to sell? Jerry


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Man! with that puppy, if you have trouble with deer, you can pick it up and throw it at them. 

Seriously, I love seeing new approaches. It is really a cool piece. 

John


----------



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 04/02/2008 2:07 PM
I believe this to be the only bathtub model about in 1/29th




American Mainline do a Bethgon II 

http://americanmainline.com/stock-G421-01.htm


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Next version in with the corrections will be photographed in bits and I'll post then. 

Thanks bob, thats worth knowing, I did know about them. 

Some specs 

Min. Radius 48 in. (1.2 M) 
Length 20 in. over wheels 19 in. over body 
Width 4.25 in. 
Height 5.5 in.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Post deleted.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET!!!! 

Thou shalt not covet they neighbors trains. (covet, covet, Covet) 

Chas 

Kits? Or drawings? Please?


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

American Mainline do a Bethgon II: Yup. $436.00 each. 

Think that's list price for a 4-pack. Otherwise it would have to be made out of gold " border=0> 

This aluminim car is pretty sweet! More pics!! 

-Ray


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, hmmm mebbe, I thought the was the list price for one, with a choice of raod numbers and names. What you suggest would make more sense. If I was n't so bone idle I could mail tham and ask them. Trouble is, building g scale stuff is nt my day job and I have no urgency attached


----------

